# September 2015 Theme Voting



## Pluralized (Aug 22, 2015)

Here you go, guys - pick your favorite. Poll ends August 31st, 2015, at 11:59:59 GMT. One vote apiece.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 23, 2015)

"Hmm, what should I vote for?" *hands in pockets, kicking stones*

"Psst!" *Head pops out from behind dumpster* "Pouch Cream!"


----------



## Allysan (Aug 23, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> "Hmm, what should I vote for?" *hands in pockets, kicking stones*
> 
> "Psst!" *Head pops out from behind dumpster* "Pouch Cream!"




This will be a recurring theme until it wins and when it does, I wanna judge!


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 23, 2015)

Somehow I got 'Unexpectedly Nude' through the voting gauntlet last year. That was a fun one. 

Pouch Cream, Pouch Cream! That has a nice ring to it, eh people??


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

I dunno, "Recycled Parts" sounds like it was thrown out by an incredibly sexy individual.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 23, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> I dunno, "Recycled Parts" sounds like it was thrown out by an incredibly sexy individual.



Maybe that sexy individual can recycle some pouch cream.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

Recycled pouch cream doesn't sound all that appetizing.

Or safe.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 23, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Recycled pouch cream doesn't sound all that appetizing.
> 
> Or safe.



You have a point there. A very, very, pointed head.


----------



## Allysan (Aug 23, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Recycled pouch cream doesn't sound all that appetizing.
> 
> Or safe.




Depends who you ask. I'm confident Plur would roll like a pig in mud on some recycled pouch cream. (Perky Peppermint flavored, of course.)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

I prefer Sanguine Spearmint, myself.


----------



## Allysan (Aug 23, 2015)

Risqué Raspberry, anyone?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

There's always Giddy Grapefruit.


----------



## Ibb (Aug 25, 2015)

All of the prompts in this poll are very interesting save one. And that one is winning. I must hereby revoke my personal code of honor and take part in the polling process. Recycled Parts--you are our only hope. I fight for thee. I cast mine vote. Let us strike down together this horrid moonlit beast of liquidity.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm being perverse and voting for my accidental prompt.  "I ain't done yet!"


----------



## Ibb (Aug 25, 2015)

Yours is my favorite, amsawtell! I'd vote for it if things weren't so dire. And no insult's meant against Moonlight, either; but when you have a poll with such varied entrants as these, seeing the most generalizing one take lead is horrifying. I must fight.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 25, 2015)

If there is tie a mashup of the prompts would be interesting.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll admit to voting for Moonlight on the Water. 

To be fair, we had an unusual prompt this month - something a bit more generic can make for a nice change of pace. :idea:


----------



## joshybo (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll have to agree with Ibb on this one.  Not so much because it's generic (although it is), but because backdrop prompts can be difficult to work with more than just at some point being like, "The moonlight dancing off of the water played across her face," or something like that.  I mean, I'm sure there are more interesting possibilities, but I'm feeling unimaginative recently, so let's go, Recycled Parts!!  I just put you into the lead!


----------



## JasonNewton (Aug 27, 2015)

Songs at Night.


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 27, 2015)

Any prompt is as imaginative as you make it. Doesn't matter what wins to me. If I want to enter or have the time I will.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 27, 2015)

I voted for one of the laggards.  I have a killer idea for one of the leaders and a less-killer idea for the other.  Note that ideas are not stories so the execution may or may not occur.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 30, 2015)

I've written my story for Recycled Parts so I hope it wins now ...


----------



## ShadowEyes (Aug 30, 2015)

I can relate to recycled parts. Recycled parts and I go way back.


----------

